# Bed Head



## Jinty (Apr 18, 2014)

Stanley is 14 weeks old now and really settled with us. A few photos...


----------



## Del17 (Mar 25, 2014)

Stanley, you are beautiful 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

How much does he weigh? My Zorro is only 2.5 lbs/1.2kg at 8 weeks. He's such a tiny little bitty thing. I can't find a harness that will fit him. And the clips of even the x small leashes are too heavy for his tiny neck. Plus he follows me around the house on carpet floors and I am scared that I will step on him.


----------



## Jinty (Apr 18, 2014)

We have fallen over him a good few times as he too likes to follow us and get under our feet. He weighed 3.55kg at 10 and a half weeks


----------



## Jinty (Apr 18, 2014)

Zorro does sound teeny but they grow really fast. Stanley put on a kilo in the first fortnight we had him (8.5-10.5 weeks)


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Stanley is SO handsome, he reminds me of Dudley and Ghandi.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Stan is gorgeous x


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Love that second picture! What a sweetie pie!!!


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

Jinty said:


> We have fallen over him a good few times as he too likes to follow us and get under our feet. He weighed 3.55kg at 10 and a half weeks


I am seriously thinking of getting a tiny bell to attach to his collar. I am walking strangely in my own house, taking small steps, just so that I don't step on him by mistake, coz he keeps running in circles around me.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Alinos said:


> I am seriously thinking of getting a tiny bell to attach to his collar. I am walking strangely in my own house, taking small steps, just so that I don't step on him by mistake, coz he keeps running in circles around me.


He is adorable, I remember when Dudley was tiny I was always saying 'where's the puppy?' when he was right by my feet!! don't worry he will grow pretty quickly.


----------



## lisaj (Mar 29, 2013)

He is absolutely GORGEOUS  big hug from Doris :hug:


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

He's a gorgeous poo! 

I find myself shuffling rather than walking now so as to avoid squishing little puppy feet.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

I was just about to post the same thing! Poppy travels silently and is like my little shadow at times, especially in the kitchen where she hangs around your feet, I used to walk like I was wearing magnetic boots - so just who's training who....


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

What a beautiful puppy. Great pictures!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Stanley is absolutely gorgeous. Is a working cocker mix? I love when the puppy coat is at this stage. Their little faces are just naturally perfectly groomed!


----------



## Jinty (Apr 18, 2014)

RuthMill said:


> Stanley is absolutely gorgeous. Is a working cocker mix? I love when the puppy coat is at this stage. Their little faces are just naturally perfectly groomed!


Thanks RuthMill! His mum is an English show cocker actually and dad a miniature poodle. They are really attractive at this stage aren't they. Not just mine (cos I admit I'm totally biased about him) but all of them!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Jinty said:


> Thanks RuthMill! His mum is an English show cocker actually and dad a miniature poodle. They are really attractive at this stage aren't they. Not just mine (cos I admit I'm totally biased about him) but all of them!


I really thought he was from working cocker.. He just has that fine look about his face.

He's a stunner for sure! Going to break hearts


----------



## violet eyes (Jun 19, 2014)

Stanley is gorgeous


----------



## Jinty (Apr 18, 2014)

RuthMill said:


> I really thought he was from working cocker.. He just has that fine look about his face.
> 
> He's a stunner for sure! Going to break hearts


I know what you mean. A neighbour of mine has a red roan working cocker and their heads are very similar. 

Thanks on his behalf for all the compliments x


----------



## Sandhya333 (May 18, 2014)

OMG Jinty - Stanley is just the most gorgeous puppy.

How on earth do you manage to get him to sit still long enough to take such beautiful pics.

Mine is constantly on the bounce.


----------



## Jinty (Apr 18, 2014)

Sandhya333 said:


> OMG Jinty - Stanley is just the most gorgeous puppy.
> 
> How on earth do you manage to get him to sit still long enough to take such beautiful pics.
> 
> Mine is constantly on the bounce.


Most of the time I can't! I just take my chances when I get them and hope for the best ;-)


----------



## Sandhya333 (May 18, 2014)

*Where's the puppy*



Jinty said:


> Zorro does sound teeny but they grow really fast. Stanley put on a kilo in the first fortnight we had him (8.5-10.5 weeks)





DB1 said:


> He is adorable, I remember when Dudley was tiny I was always saying 'where's the puppy?' when he was right by my feet!! don't worry he will grow pretty quickly.



Lol. Ido that a lot too Jinty. He seems to stick to me like glue.


----------

